# Thank you everybody!



## CRG3033 (May 23, 2008)

I just wanted to take a minute to say thanks for all the great information on this site. I just got hired by a NH city yesterday, and this site has been an invaluable tool in terms of applying to depts, knowing what to expect throughout the process, and making myself a better candidate. 

I have not posted much, but I have been reading the forum for about a year now and I can honestly say that I would not be in this position if it weren't for a lot of the important information and tips I learned on this board. 

Thanks Again!!

CRG


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

WTG and Good Luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

I have no idea who you are, but congratulations anyway.


----------



## AdamJ1984 (Oct 5, 2006)

So what town/city was it if you don't mind mentioning? What are your credentials as well so others in a similar situation can see how they stack up.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

He was one of the smart ones Bruce - eyes open, mouth shut....


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> He was one of the smart ones Bruce - eyes open, mouth shut....


Excellent point as always, my man.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Good Luck and Stay Safe


----------



## CRG3033 (May 23, 2008)

Adam, I got hired in Keene, NH. As far as credentials and what not, I sent you a PM. 

CRG


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! You will, I hope, find New Hampshire a great place to serve, protect and live. I am sure that you, like most who have been hired by most departments in the recent years, are highly qualified and I can assure you you will become highly trained.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I enjoy reading posts like this...congrats dude...enjoy one of the many college towns in NH


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Good luck with your career, and stay safe!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

CRG3033 said:


> Adam, I got hired in Keene, NH. As far as credentials and what not, I sent you a PM.
> 
> CRG


Congrats!!:t:...and watch out for those Free Stater nutjobs.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Best wishes, bro; stay safe.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

CRG3033 said:


> Adam, I got hired in Keene, NH. As far as credentials and what not, I sent you a PM.
> 
> CRG


CRG - Did Keene just hire a few guys? A guy that works with a close friend of mine in Maryland is going to Keene as a lateral...


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Good Luck Bro!!! And more importantly Stay Safe!!!!


----------



## CRG3033 (May 23, 2008)

Csauce,
Yeah, they put on a good amount of people recently. I know there are 3 or 4 in the academy right now, 1 or 2 on FTO and then myself and one other guy just got hired.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

CRG3033 said:


> Csauce,
> Yeah, they put on a good amount of people recently. I know there are 3 or 4 in the academy right now, 1 or 2 on FTO and then myself and one other guy just got hired.


Yeah the guy I met who was going to Keene is from NH originally, moved to Maryland and got on a county PD there, and now decided to go back to NH. I'm not convinced it was the right move considering how it is down there, but to each his own.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

No more Pumpkin Festival


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Keene ought to keep you busy , I-91 and all that.

went through there last year. not the NH i remeber.................

good luck


----------

